# Kitty quirks



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

What are some of your kitty's quirks?

Irving dislikes when I use my cell phone, especially during petting. He'll grab it with a paw and chew on a corner like a dog on a bone. Occasionally he'll do this with the TV remote and laptop, too, but it's always the cell phone.

He used to constantly drink out of cups with a paw, mostly because no one really took care of him until I came around. It took him a little while to get used to the idea that his water dish did, indeed, have water, but sometimes he just likes to drink from a cup.

He also used to have a little separation anxiety and if I left clothes on the floor, he'd drag it into his litter box. At first it would be a sock, and I thought maybe I accidentally dropped it there, but once I saw my jeans spread on the floor w/ a leg partially buried in the sand I caught on. He does target specifically my clothes only to sleep on, or poop if he was mad (he'd have to be VERY upset w/ me), but I just thought it was a strange thing to do, to bring them to his toilet lol


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I'm pleased to say neither of my girls put my clothes in the litter box! 

Muffs always waits for me outside of my shower and as soon as I open the shower door to come out, she goes in. She loves to paddle around in the bits of remaining water.

Abby likes to "help" me make the bed...she jumps all over it when I'm straightening the sheets and she chases the pillows. Abby also likes to sit on the back of my chair behind me and watch me when I'm working on the computer. Now and again, she taps me on the shoulder with her paw just to remind me that she's there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is a hoarder. Whenever he finds a 'treasure' he drags it to a special spot in the back of the closet. I've found all kinds of junk back there from rolls of toilet paper, a roll of paper towels, toys, clothes, bits of fabric from my sewing...etc. Whenever I run out of hair scrunchies or bobby pins i know where to look.

He has a vendetta against post it notes and gift bows (the premade sticky backed ones to stick on presents). If he sees either they must be completely destroyed. Even if I'm holding it. He'll scale my body to get to it and completely destroy it. 

He's obsessed with Smartfood White Cheddar Popcorn. If I'm eating it he bothers me endlessly until I give him a kernel. He sucks off all the cheese and leaves a gross soggy piece of popcorn behind for me to clean up. He feels the same way about Buddig ham(he won't eat any other brand)when his daddy is visiting (it's the only time I buy it) he won't rest until he has some ham to munch.

If I'm in the bathroom he *has* to be sitting next to me on the sink and have his paw on my shoulder. When I'm on the computer and he thinks it's enough he sits right in front of me on the desktop and puts his paw on my forehead and will keep coming back to do that until I move away from the computer (He does the same thing when I'm sewing).

One last one that I can think of off the top of my head. He always has to smell my food before he lets me eat in peace. I have to hold a piece out to him on the fork to sniff and then he'll let me eat. If it smells like something he wants he bugs me so I always make sure I show him something disgusting like broccoli or rice or something so he'll leave me alone to eat.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh my, Mow Mow must look like my Little Pumpkin but she doesn't beg for my food thank goodness. But it is cute the way Mow Mow puts his paw on your shoulder when in the bathroom. 

My Little Pumpkin's quirk is that she pulls her bed under the dining room table with her teeth to get some privacy I suppose. Here is a video of her doing this:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cute video, kittywitty. She's deemed and determined to move that bed. She looked at you as if to say "Stop taking my picture and help me move this bed"!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is a great video. Little Pumpkin is SOO cute. I love the flips and headstands onto the bed!


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol that video was really funny. She's just so determined and putting her all into it, lol literally


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hysterical video, Kittywitty!

Allen is a marathon smuggler who drools when he's happy. He also likes beer, a lot. I have to guard my bottles closely and warn my guests (that gets some looks, let me tell you). He's very persistent and will lay down some distance away, then inch closer, then snake out a single paw, wrap it around the base of the bottle and pull it toward him. 

Rachel warms my bed for me. Every night, she anticipates when I'm making ready for bed and jumps up into my spot and waits to greet me when I come in. Of course, for this privilege, I must pay at least five minutes of scritches before I'm allowed to actually sleep. 

Meghan eats plastic. Any kind of plastic, even if it has glue on it. You know those sticky rollers used to remove cat hair? The ones you tear off the sheets when they're no longer sticky? Yeah, she eats those, on or off the roller. She also comes to me (and others) and begs for petting while remaining just slightly out of reach. If I (or they) lean forward, she moves seemingly accidentally just that much further away. Drives me nuts.

Spencer is still skittish, but he'll come and sleep on my pillow every night with his nose often in the crook of my neck, which I find to be a weird contradiction. He's also the most mellow of my cats and will refuse to fight no matter who tries to provoke him.

Heather is just crazy. Her favorite antic is to come flying into my living room, leap to the top of the couch, run across to the window shelf, run the length of the window, leap to the top level of the first cat tree, leap directly to the higher top level of the next cat tree, leap directly to the top of my six foot wardrobe, run across it, leap to the curtain rod of the next wall, run the length of THAT window, leap down to the closest cat tree, leap directly to my desk, run the desk in as few leaps as possible, jump to my fold-out chair, and finally leap down to the floor and tear back into the kitchen. 

In about five seconds flat. 

It's startling but hysterical to see.

Ralph is more of a character than all of them put together. He wags his tail like a dog. When I speak to him, he wags it even harder, JUST like a dog. He comes when he's called. He leans his forehead against mine and will leave it there for as long as I care to remain in that position. One second he'll be biting me, the next licking my skin to shreds. He climbs across my body right up to my face without even a by-your-leave, lays down, stretches his face out till our noses are touching and closes his eyes. He'll stay like that whether I pet him or not. 

Sometimes he'll even stretch a paw out and wrap it around my neck or the side of my face, like a mother does to a child when she cups the child's cheek in affection.

Ralph also attacks people he doesn't know or like. I've never seen anything like it - he'll come from anywhere in the house the second he hears an unfamiliar voice and long before he's reached them he's gone into attack mode. (He drew blood from my upstairs neighbor, but thankfully, she's a good sport with cats of her own.)

Well, that was a bit of a novel! *chuckle*

Regards!

AC


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> MowMow is a hoarder.


When I read this I pictured you (since I don't know what you look like it was a little generic) on the "Hoarders" television show crying because you can't get him to stop hoarding and it is ruining your life. I laughed for quite awhile.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, sometimes it might feel that way. Like when I'm down to my last roll of TP and I either hear him trying to open the linen closet door to get it or I see him dragging it between his front paws like it's a feaking gazelle.

If he were human he'd be the old guy tying himelf into his chair so he doesn't get swallowed by the junk in his house when he falls asleep.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

You know how cats stick one leg in the air when they go to lick their booties? Well, Geo sticks both in the air. Then he can't figure out why he's rolling around on his butt like a Weeble.

When he was a kitten, Geo once stuck half his face into a bowl of water because he didn't know I had refilled it. So now before he takes a drink, he smacks the side of the bowl with his paw to check the level. I have to be careful what I give him water in. If it's too tall or narrow, he will dump it out all over the floor.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

beamjoy said:


> You know how cats stick one leg in the air when they go to lick their booties? Well, Geo sticks both in the air. Then he can't figure out why he's rolling around on his butt like a Weeble.


That image had me cracking up.

(I wonder if cats sit around and talk about the quirky stuff we do....)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL this thread is cracking me up!!! My Oreo kitty always jumps on the counter and stands on her hind tippy paws leaning on the cabinet with her front paws. This is her way of hinting that she has been a good girl and is now ready to get a treat. I only give my cats treats once in the morning so if she is doing this at night time, I tell her no treat, wait for the morning. She gives me a mean look but I just don't want her getting fat. 

Sometimes she just jumps on the counter waiting for me to give her kisses and pets. I think she does this because she knows I have a bad back and this is the only way we can see "eye to eye". Or else she is just hoping I will feed her...hmmm


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

Our family cat when I was growing up used to beat the dog up. I had a mini poodle and Kitty (long hair, all black) was actually bigger than him, but even as a kitten he'd stalk the old guy from above and jump on him. He'd start to grab him up in a headlock and start batting him in the face, too. I was the only one who liked my dog, so my parents thought it was hilarious and would cheer Kitty on. He'd actually start attacking the dog on command, too, any excuse to mess w/ the poor guy.
It was a love/hate relationship. Kitty was actually very lonely once he died


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

And I thought my cats were nuts. I guess it's just typical cat behavior. LOL.

Anyways, Miu has phases. Her phase right now is waking me up indirectly. She never does this at any time other than in the morning. She'll come in around the same time every morning. She'll start rummaging with papers on my desk, things under the desk etc. all in an effort to get me to get me out of bed and scold her. She figures once I'm out of bed, I might as well feed her. While this is going on, Rocky the dog might come in and futilely try to stop her. She totally ignores his growling. Cap'n Jack will usually be downstairs wailing 'I'm HUUUUNGRY...sOOOOOO hunnnngry!' Lately he's gotten brave and taken his show into the bedroom too. So every morning, I get this cacophony. I don't even need an alarm clock now. LOL!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

There's this pillow that all my cats take turns sleeping on. When it's empty, Laz likes to lay on the floor beside it on her side. Then she sort of kicks it with all 4 paws, like she's running. This makes the pillow spins in circles, so it's sort of like a treadmill for her.

I don't know if that description made sense, but it's fun to watch. I wish I had a video camera so I could get a clip of her doing that. She's gotten really good at it.


----------



## bluegoo06 (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL! My cats are more like dogs than people. They are the friendliest cats I have ever met. They will go up to complete strangers and demand attention. Always follow you to whatever room you are in. One almost always ahs to be on your lap if you are on the couch. 

They come greet me at the door like dogs, either they are excited to see me or are hungry for dinner which happens after i get home. :catmilk
They come most of the time when called. Both cats when laying on your lap, like to reach up to your face and like touch your cheek. They both like nose to nose kisses with me. They almost always lay down on the floor right where you want to go. I try not to step on them but sometimes it happens. They are a riot!


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a kitten once (ex bf took custody  ) that was REALLY into hair, especially freshly washed. My hair's really long so I usually drape it over whatever is near me, like the back of the couch when I'm sitting. Siren would get a good mouthful of hair, even somehow twisting it around to get a grip, and pull w/ all his might. I'm talking digging his back feet in and pulling. Ever play w/ tug w/ a dog?? That's what Siren did. Couldn't sit on the couch after a shower because he'd come up behind me and just start rolling in it lol. Apparently he thought if he'd pull hard enough it would come off and he could have a new toy lol. I'd LOVE to see my ex get another girlfriend.
Siren also wanted to eat whatever people were eating. He once crawled over my ex's shoulder and plopped spread eagle in the middle of a freshly delivered pizza, and look up as if to say "mine" lol. He was hilarious. Not very bright, but hilarious lol.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg HATES noise. If a laptop is in sight and music is coming from it, she will sit on it until it turns off. She does the same with our cell phones, she sits on them until they stop making noise. 

Sinatra LOVES paper. If there is paper around, he will sit on it. We often have to go in the other room when we read because he will sit on the book and fall asleep. He also loves to steal weird food from me, such as Saltine crackers, celery sticks and cheese!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Nutmeg HATES noise. If a laptop is in sight and music is coming from it, she will sit on it until it turns off. She does the same with our cell phones, she sits on them until they stop making noise.
> 
> Sinatra LOVES paper. If there is paper around, he will sit on it. We often have to go in the other room when we read because he will sit on the book and fall asleep. He also loves to steal weird food from me, such as Saltine crackers, celery sticks and cheese!


Years ago there was a kitten I found a home for. Months later I called the lady to see how things were going. She said fine, and told me that he had stolen a loaf of bread a few days earlier and smuggled it behind the couch, where he ripped the bag open and ate almost half the loaf.

Cats are crazy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> same with our cell phones, she sits on them until they stop making noise.


LOL. MowMOw likes when mine vibrates. I'm always tossing it on the bed when I walk into the apartment and he lays on it. I'll IM my SO and he'll call so it vibrates and MowMow rolls all over it and starts purring like crazy. My SO is convinced MOwMOw knows it's him... I keep telling him that he just likes the cheap thrill.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That Little Pumpkin is a stitch! I wish Murphy had _half_ that much interest in the cat beds I've given him.

Murphy has been doing a weird thing lately. When my husband and I are sitting in our chairs watching TV, he'll go to the opposite end of the room, turn his back and stare at the wall, and meow really loud. Why would he meow real loud at the wall?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread is sooo hilarious. I love it! Cats are just so psycho. Maybe that's why they help lower blood pressure. You can't help but laugh.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Beamjoy- Maybe that kitten was related to my Sinatra! He ate a french fry today, weirdo.

MowMow- Hilarious! I think he does just like a cheap thrill.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

What a fun thread 

Silly Fiona LOVES the smell of my husband's armpits. If there's a shirt of his on the bed, she'll start sniffing the armpit... drooling, rubbing and biting it all at the same time. Sometimes, she just likes to nuzzle his armpit like in the pic below.
She also has a cute way of trying to get his attention whenever he's working. She reaches up and taps him on the arm as if saying, "Hey! I'm down here... and I want attention!" She won't stop until she gets it, either.

Lucy has too many quirks to mention! "oooh yeah... pet me, pet me, pet me... whirl around, grab your leg... CHOMP!"


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

October said:


> That Little Pumpkin is a stitch! I wish Murphy had _half_ that much interest in the cat beds I've given him.
> 
> Murphy has been doing a weird thing lately. When my husband and I are sitting in our chairs watching TV, he'll go to the opposite end of the room, turn his back and stare at the wall, and meow really loud. Why would he meow real loud at the wall?


LOL maybe he thinks he's doing what you're doing. You're staring at a box, so he stares at the wall lolol


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

MowMow said:


> LOL. MowMOw likes when mine vibrates. I'm always tossing it on the bed when I walk into the apartment and he lays on it. I'll IM my SO and he'll call so it vibrates and MowMow rolls all over it and starts purring like crazy. My SO is convinced MOwMOw knows it's him... I keep telling him that he just likes the cheap thrill.


Your cat probably would've gotten along w/ my roommate's cat then, or at least taught her a trick lol. Before she was fixed, she was INSATIABLE. And her owner was, to put it nicely, a vivacious woman and we all swore she saw mommy and daddy one too many times. She'd go up to anybody (more often men if they were present) and present her bottom and meow and wiggle, and look back w/ a come- hither look. And if you nudged her away w/ your foot she'd start trilling and rolling. Popular opinion was she must've like it rough lol. She was awful though- I never knew a cat that made me feel dirty before but she did it. When Irving moved in, he liked the attention at first (and I liked the momentary peace from her yowling out the window to the strays outside) but didn't know what to do w/ her, and eventually he couldn't even handle her anymore. 
If only we had thought to give her a cell phone... lol


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I have three basset hounds, who get walked at 6 a.m. every morning. Unfortunately, I have to try smuggle three noisy hounds out before the kittens find out, otherwise they join us. 

Yes. I have to walk three hounds and two cats. They aren't on leashes, they just follow. It's a muddy, dirty track, so I always know where the cats are, because they squeak and complain about the mud. If anything spooks them on the walk, they try to hide under the dogs (not that there's a great deal of room). 

The kittens have only ever had one "accident" in the house, when they first arrived - since then, it's been litter tray all the way. Unless they're outside... in which case, they use all the garden pots as their outside trays. Don't use the lawn or the borders or the soil, just the pots. They're VERY tidy 

Is it an "owner quirk" to refer to them as kittens, even though they're 8 pounds of fuzz? (and likely to get bigger?)


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Coyote said:


> It's a muddy, dirty track, so I always know where the cats are, because they squeak and complain about the mud. If anything spooks them on the walk, they try to hide under the dogs (not that there's a great deal of room).


That mental image made me laugh!

There was one time Geo hissed at a bee, and another time he growled at the water heater. In his defense, the water heater _was _making a funny noise at the time.


----------

